# Skreining's Astral Claws



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Afternoon All,

After the release of the insanely cool Badab Wars Imperial Armour books and an impending Badab Wars campaign at my local GW, I've started working on a Loyalist Astral Claws army. 

I'm going for an army that shows the Astral Claws as they were before they turned or any of the events that lead up to the Badab Wars, so I'll be using the regular Marine codex.

I've decided to make a Plog mainly as a way of keeping myself motivated with the project and to pick up a few hints/tips from the great many of you that are better painters and modellers than me. 

I'll try and get pics of all the stuff I've done so far up on here later today, I've got a good few photos to take so it'll take me a little while. I'm warning you all now, the photography won't be great as I have neither the skills or the equipment to take really good pics.

For the entire Plog all comments and critisism are more than welcome, I want to know all of your opinons of my work, no matter how bad you think it is. :laugh:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a big fan of the Astral Claws. Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Me too, will be following this :victory:.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I am a big fan of the Astral Claws. Looking forward to seeing your work.


Well then I'm more than happy to oblige.


I'm yet to settle on a final list, but I figured two Tactical Squads was a good starting point. They're still slightly WIP, I know a lot of them need mould-lines removing and there's still some basing to do. I've decided to paint up most of the weapons seperately simply to make the painting easier.

Warning, this is where things get a bit pic heavy.

Tactical Squad 1































































I've made a start on painting the up part first squad. I quite like the quality I acheived as I'm only going for a decent table top standard of painting.



















Tactical Squad 2























































































































Thanks for reading :biggrin:


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Due to me having less work to do than I thought, absence of girlfriend and lack of anything better to do I have managed to start on my Sternguard unit, The Swords of Badab. 

The Dark Angels veterans seemed like the ideal models to use, they're really great sculpts and what with all the swords on the models they're perfect for what I need.














































Like I said, all C&C welcome and thanks for reading.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

So after some rather serious thought and a lot of codex reading (and papercuts) I've come up with what will probably be my final 1500 point list. I'll prepare a checklist, then post it up here.


Librarian 

10 man Tactical Squad	
Power Fist 
Meltagun 
Missile Launcher 
Rhino	

10 man Tactical Squad	
Power Fist 
Meltagun 
Missile Launcher 
Rhino	

10 man Tactical Squad	
Power Fist 
Meltagun 
Plasma Cannon 

Dreadnought 
Heavy Flamer 
Plasma Cannon 
Drop Pod	

9 Sternguard Veterans 
Power Fist 
Combi- Flamer 
Rhino 

5 Devastators 
4 Missile Launchers 
Razorback 
Twin-linked Lascannons

Thanks for reading :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice job on the Astral Claws k:, have a rep for them.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey great work so far! I'm also an Astral Claws collector my stuff can found here can't wait to see more +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man you NEED to get rid of the mold lines on the models. No matter how well you end up painting them, the lines on the models where the molds met and the excess plastic from where the part was joined to the sprue showing will utterly ruin it. Hell, just look at those big unfiled areas on the shoulder pads where they came off the sprue. There are huge chunks of plastic that need to be removed. I seriously suggest you remove the mold lines and such before you go any farther with this army. Personally, I remove mold lines before I even apply the glue. I know you mentioned the lines above in that you needed to go back and get them but I would suggest that you don't let it go any longer or you will forget and not realize it until it is too late and you have to strip a model.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All,

For anyone that was waiting for me to update, apologies for taking so long I was delayed by my camera breaking and real life stuff, but mostly I was distracted by another Astral Claws related project.

This update is mainly that side project, The Astral Claws 1st Company (Deathwing), which I will be taking to the October 40K GT.

1st Company Captain, Markos Kleitor (WIP)









1st Company Command Squad, The Lions of Taninim (very WIP)









Apothecary Iscario Seneca (very WIP)









1st Company Standard Bearer, Veteran Brother Tamerlaine (very WIP)









1st Company Veteran, Veteran Brother Osticain (WIP)









Terminator Squad 1 (WIP)









Also I thought I'd post up the first Tactical Squad from the main army as they are very nearly finished.











Apologies for the terrible photography, I've not been able to replace my decent camera since it broke.

All C&C welcome and thanks for reading :biggrin:


----------

